# New Hair Extensions!



## COBI (Feb 1, 2008)

After having a chemical cut (aka a stylist burned my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) a few months back, I got really sick of waiting for my hair to grow out, so I went today for extensions which I had about 5 years ago.  Please ignore the mug shot quality.






The extensions are actually naturally wavy.... here are wavy looks:


----------



## Briar (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, your hair looks terrific!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 1, 2008)

The hair looks great!


----------



## frocher (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks beautiful.


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2008)

looks great on you!


----------



## COBI (Feb 3, 2008)

I added wavy looks.


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 3, 2008)

*i think its very pretty *


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 3, 2008)

Is that weft or tips? I'm guessing tips... They look great on you and the colour matches your hair great!


----------



## COBI (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments.

They are keratin-tips.  Took more hair than "normal" to blend because my hair was so short.  A "normal" head there are about 5 bundles of tipped hair; they used 7 on me.

I really think the stylist did a great job because on average, my hair was only about 3 inches long.  The general recommendation for good blending is 5 inches to start.

The woman I went to 5 years ago actually sold the salon (I went to the same salon, ownership changed), and began distributing her own line of hair which they used on me.  It is called Vision Hair Extensions, and I was able to get it for $105 per bundle installed.  The salon does most other "major" lines such as Great Lengths, So Cap, Mega, etc.  To compare costs, So Cap are $160 per bundle, and Great Lengths are $250 per bundle. 

I paid $735 (7 bundles at $105) plus tip; some people think that sounds expensive and it's not cheap, but when I call around, most places don't have quotes starting below $1,200 minimum.  So Cap at the same location would have been over $400 more, and Great lengths would have been a LOT more than that.

The other benefit at this particular salon is that they have access to a lot of Vision Hair stock, so we could color match more easily than having to order and wait for one of the other lines.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2008)

wow, i want hair extensions too, my hair is already long but i want it longerrrr


----------



## sinergy (Feb 8, 2008)

they look great!!! i love the fact you did the wavy ones.


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 8, 2008)

looks so pretty!


----------



## ash10spro (Feb 8, 2008)

your hair looks AMAZING! i love that they are so versatile because they are wavy. you look gorgeous hun =)


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow...that is alot.....looks nice though.


----------



## Purity (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks really nice! They blend in with your own hair very well aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what method are they installed with, fusion?


----------



## COBI (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_Looks really nice! They blend in with your own hair very well aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what method are they installed with, fusion?_

 

It is the fusion method.  I have a lot of nervous energy at times, so I literally wear a little knit cap while watching tv (or checking specktra) so that I won't play with the bonds... a very bad habit of mine that I am hoping to break.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 8, 2008)

They look great! When they're wavy they look especially natural, I love it. It's great that you have the option to do whatever you like with it! enjoy your pretty new hair


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 11, 2008)

looks good ! makes me want some hair extensions also but i really dont want to damage my hair more than it already is ;[


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 12, 2008)

SO Pretty! & I love how they're wavy! How long do extensions last?


----------



## COBI (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmitsjojo* 

 
_looks good ! makes me want some hair extensions also but i really dont want to damage my hair more than it already is ;[_

 
Obviously, I can't judge the condition of your hair, but if fusion style extensions are installed *properly*, the extensions will not damage your hair.

However, poor care of them by you (or me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  can.

I actually got them this time because another stylist burned my hair with chemicals when my hair was finally almost to my shoulders and I wanted a little wave.  She left everything on to long, and I had to cut my hair to about 2 inches long, and there were still some "fried" ends in the front.  After a few months I couldn't handle it anymore, so to the extensions I went.

It is actually a good way to grow hair out when they are installed and cared for properly; a good extensionist will not apply them if your hair is too weak or there is a risk of damage.


----------



## COBI (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_SO Pretty! & I love how they're wavy! How long do extensions last?_

 
With proper care (and depending on extension method), they can last 3 months or more.  The salon that I go to will not let you go more than 3 months without a visit to make sure they are "ok".  As your hair grows, the extension bond moves further from the head; the further the bond is from the head, the more stress it puts on your natural hair.  So, they will typically need to be removed and reinstalled at this time.  

At time of reinstallation, the stylist can determine if the same hair can be reused (depends on how you cared for it) or if you need new hair installed.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm a fan of long hair so I love when girls get extensions. They look great on you and I love how you can interchange between wavy and straight.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 18, 2008)

they look great!

after you took your extensions out last time, how was the condition of your hair?


----------



## Rouaa (Feb 19, 2008)

That looks great! Love the curls!


----------



## COBI (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_they look great!

after you took your extensions out last time, how was the condition of your hair?_

 

My hair was in great condition last time I took them out.  However, I only left them in for about a month because it was heading into summer, and the hair was HOT (versus cool, when I was used to short hair) and took forever to dry the bonds each day.  I wanted to go back to a 5-minute hairstyle.


----------



## Moppit (Feb 20, 2008)

Beautiful wavy extensions.  Love them.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 20, 2008)

I love it!!  The waves look so natural on you, as well as the long hair!!  I wish my hair could look like that, but it is so long, that the curls/waves get pulled out in an hour!  LOL  Enjoy your gorgeous new hair!!


----------

